# 66/67 GTO rear back space



## pcolenutt (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi, I have a rear set of cooper cobra GT 265/50R15 tyres and want to get 15x7 torque thrust 2 wheels. Is there an official backspace spec ie does anyone know what the backspace "should" be? It's a 5 bolt.
Thanks
Paul


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I cannot find this tire size, are you sure they are 265/50/15? I think such a size would fit better if the wheel is 15x8".
For backspacing you will need "a lot". It's hard to say what will fit, you should measure what size is required. There are tools like this one to make sure your combination will fit: http://www.summitracing.com/parts/php-01201/overview/


----------



## pcolenutt (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes 265/50R15 is a valid cooper cobra GT radial tyre size. I have 2 and checked the details. I'll check what I have before in order - thanks.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i agree, 15x8 w/ 5" backspace is what you should need...


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

On my 66 GTO 15x8 with 5" backspace and 275/50/15 fit.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t31/1500992_3794896848292_111323071_o.jpg

There isn't much space left.. I measured how much backspace will fit without hitting on the inner side and because 5.25" BS would probably be too much I choose the 5".


----------

